# Online CF Dress Regs?



## Bergeron 971 (17 Nov 2006)

Hey guys, I'm looking for the complete CF Dress Regs online. Does anyone know of a URL or link?
Thanks.


----------



## navymich (17 Nov 2006)

Not sure about a link on the net, but this thread has the link for the DIN: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38022/post-316063#msg316063


----------



## Big Foot (17 Nov 2006)

Already taken care of.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (18 Nov 2006)

This thread can be deleted, thanks.


----------

